# Inet bei DHCP nach gewisser Zeit weg.

## root_tux_linux

Hi

Ich hab folgendes Problem. Seit ich keine Zyxel Zywall mehr nutze und mein Rechner direkt mit dem Router via  DHCP verbunden ist  verschwindet sporadisch das Inet.

Ab und an dauert es Tage ab und an nur wenige Stunden und schwups kein Internet verfügbar.

Da es mit der Zywall jedoch nie so Ausfälle gab vermute ich das es an DHCP liegt.

Meine Config:

```
config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_eth0="-t 10"

dhcp_eth0="release nodns nonis nontp"

config_eth1=( "192.168.1.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.1.255" )

```

Ich habe es schon ohne  den timemout, ohne release und ohne nodns versucht jedoch passiert immer wieder das Gleiche.

Hat jemand eine Idee woran  es sonst liegen könnte, was an der Config falsch ist o.ä.?

----------

## disi

Vielleicht kannst du mal einen anderen client versuchen?

modules=( "dhcpcd" ) oder modules=( "dhclient" )

Hast du wireless einem Runlevel hinzugefuegt oder (in der rc.conf glaube) automatisch alle Karten gestartet?

Ich habe einen Bekannten, der hat ein aehnliches Problem mit einer Intel Wireless Karte unter WindowsXP.

Das sind nur ein paar Ideen, was man noch testen koennte   :Confused: 

----------

## Finswimmer

Oder du testest es mal mit statischen Einträgen?

Tobi

----------

## think4urs11

- besteht in dem Fall 'INet verschwunden' noch die Verbindung vom Router ins INet?

... funktionieren Verbindungen zu IP-Adressen noch? (z.B. ping 209.177.148.229 aka www.gentoo.org)

- welche DNS-Server bekommst du via DHCP verbraten? 'nur' den Router oder direkt die DNS deines ISP

... - was zeigt ein dhcpcd -T eth0

- könnte es ggf. auch ein Duplexproblem sein?

----------

## root_tux_linux

Hi  :Smile: 

@disi

wlan hab ich ned werde aber mal einen anderen client versuchen.

@Finswimmer

Statisch funzt das LAN geht weiterhin und als ich noch die Zywall dazwischen hatte ging das Inet auch problemlos. Ich kann jedoch ned beim Modem/Router vom Provider irgendwas einstellen somit nur die IP + DNS  nur per DHCP empfangen. Windows und Arch haben auch kein Problem damit. Also muss es irgendwie am DHCP  Client oder Einstellung liegen. Danke ich mal.

@Think4UrS11

Da geht nix mehr. Kein Ping kein garnix.

Die DNS ist direkt vom Provider:

```

# Generated by dhcpcd for eth0

nameserver 62.2.24.162

nameserver 62.2.17.61

nameserver 62.2.24.158

nameserver 62.2.17.60

```

Duplexproblem? Wie stell ich das fest? .)

----------

## root_tux_linux

So ich habs jetzt mit dhclient bzw dhcp versucht anstelle von dhcpcd doch passiert das  gleiche.

```
gentoo angelus # /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart

 * Bringing down interface eth0

 *   Stopping dhclient on eth0 ...                                                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 *   Removing addresses

 *     84.72.159.24/21

 * Bringing up interface eth0

 *   dhcp ...

 *     Running dhclient ...

PING 84.72.152.1 (84.72.152.1) 56(84) bytes of data.

--- 84.72.152.1 ping statistics ---

1 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 0ms

 *     start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/sbin/dhclient'                                                                                                                             [ !! ]

 * ERROR: net.eth0 failed to start

```

```
gentoo angelus # /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart

 * Bringing up interface eth0

 *   dhcp ...

 *     Running dhclient ...                                                                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 *     received address 192.168.100.10/24                                                                                                                                              [ ok ]

```

```
gentoo angelus # /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart

 * Bringing down interface eth0

 *   Stopping dhclient on eth0 ...                                                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 *   Removing addresses

 *     84.72.159.24/21

 * Bringing up interface eth0

 *   dhcp ...

 *     Running dhclient ...                                                                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 *     received address 84.72.159.24/21                                                                                                                                                [ ok ]

gentoo angelus #  
```

Hat noch jemand Tipps?

----------

## Necoro

Zufällig hab bin ich heute auf folgenden netten BlogEintrag gestoßen: http://blog.beetlebum.de/2007/11/07/wtf/

Und wie man in den Kommentaren bzw in verlinkten Einträgen lesen kann, sind die Zyxel-Teile wohl mit involviert  :Wink: 

/edit: Hmm ... lesen sollte man können... Bitte betrachtet diesen Post halt nur als Werbung für Beetleblum.de

----------

